# 2008 Oscar Nominees Announced.



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 22, 2008)

The 80th Annual Academy Awards will be held live on February 24, 2008 at 8 p.m. EST. Actor and actress Oscar nominees attend the awards in hopes that they will be receive golden statue of success - the "Academy Award of Merit". The Oscar ceremony for the 2007 outstanding film achievements will be presented at the Kodak Theatre at Hollywood and Highland Center.

Jon Stewart, host and executive producer of Comedy Central's _The Daily Show With Jon Stewart_, will be the host for the Academy Awards for the second time. Producer Gil Cates said, "Jon was a terrific host for the 78th awards. He is smart, quick, funny, loves movies and is a great guy. What else could one ask for?" The "Red Carpet" event before the Academy Awards seems to almost be as important as the awards themselves. Extensive coverage of before the Oscars, who is dressed the best and worst, are highly publicized. 

Some of the most popular category nominations for the 2008 Oscar nominations include (I have bolded who my favorites are to win!):

*Performance by an actor in a leading role*

George Clooney in "Michael Clayton"
Daniel Day-Lewis in "There Will Be Blood"
*Johnny Depp in "Sweeney Todd The Demon Barber of Fleet Street"*
Tommy Lee Jones in "In the Valley of Elah"
Viggo Mortensen in "Eastern Promises"

*Performance by an actress in a leading role nominees*

Cate Blanchett in "Elizabeth: The Golden Age" 
Julie Christie in "Away from Her" 
Marion Cotillard in "La Vie en Rose" 
Laura Linney in "The Savages" 
*Ellen Page in "Juno"*

*Best animated feature film of the year nominees*

"Persepolis" 
*"Ratatouille" 
*"Surf's Up" 

*Best motion picture of the year nominees*

"Atonement" 
*"Juno" 
*"Michael Clayton" 
"No Country for Old Men" 

"There Will Be Blood" 

*Original screenplay nominees*

*"Juno" 
*"Lars and the Real Girl" 
"Michael Clayton" 
"Ratatouille" 
"The Savages" 

There are some terrific movies, actors and actresses in the running this year and it will be exciting to see who wins in each category! So now you can pick your favorites and plan to be in front of the television on February 24th for the 80th Annual Academy Awards!


And Oh yeah Source


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 22, 2008)

Ratatouille will win *Best animated feature film. 

Thanks for the info. 
*


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 22, 2008)

^^no doubt about that.


----------



## shantanu (Jan 22, 2008)

wow, dying to get my hands on these, watched Eastern promises and atonement, both are marvelous..


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 22, 2008)

Saw Juno yesterday, Well enough to nominate for Oscars


----------



## RCuber (Jan 22, 2008)

damn .. I have seen only Ratatouille  .. um.. whats the year guys ? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13a.gif


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 22, 2008)

I did not see any one of them. 
But what about Indian films' nomination in Oscar ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 22, 2008)

^^none.No Indian movie in foreign category list.



> *Best foreign language film of the year*
> 
> "Beaufort" Israel
> "The Counterfeiters" Austria
> ...



This is one of the most competitive category IMO.best of rest of the world.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 22, 2008)

debsuvra said:


> I did not see any one of them.
> But what about Indian films' nomination in Oscar ?


You expect Eklavya to be nominated? 

I too have seen only Ratatouille, which will win for sure.


----------



## New (Jan 22, 2008)

What about our Taare Zameen Par?*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/110.gif


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 22, 2008)

^ probably will be sent for 2009 nominations..
Yeah, Ratatouille is a sure winner.. And in best actor category, I hope George Clooney wins... he is one of my favorites..


----------



## divyeshashiya (Jan 22, 2008)

Daniel Day Lewis is my pick for the Best actor category.Viggo Mortensen is also a dark horse contender.In best motion picture "No Country for Old Men" is hands down the best of the lot.Although the other nominees are also solid but the Academy has a liking for the Coen Brothers!


----------



## Pathik (Jan 22, 2008)

+1 for Ratatouille.
Anyone can cook


----------



## xbonez (Jan 22, 2008)

i've seen ratatouille...definitely very gud...amazing animation n story is also nice
eastern promises was pretty gud...serious stuff
Juno was also really nice...i think ellen page deserves best actress....the OST of Juno is pretty gud too, especially All I Want Is You


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 22, 2008)

yah, I too liked that song. Similar movie was Little Manhattan which had very Good soundtracks, much better than Juno


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 22, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> You expect Eklavya to be nominated?



I expected Chak De India! or Taare Jameen Par to be nominated.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 22, 2008)

^^ 
Dude, haven't you seen any hollywood sports movies? Chak De India is a new wine in hollywood bottle. They've lifted many scenes from a sport movie. Only thing is that movie was based on ice hockey. Chak De India is an average movie for me. I've seen tons of such hollywood movies. 


TZP will in the next year's list, if at all it's nominated.


----------



## Who (Jan 23, 2008)

Time to Pridict :

      The best actor will go to 'There will be blood''s Daniel Day-Lewis , before you guys think anyone other than him can win than you should check the movie out , his acting is superb.


 The best motion picture award will go to No Country for Old Men , damn sure about it , 'There will be blood' has a small chance to win the the oscar.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 23, 2008)

Ekalvaya ka kya hua.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 23, 2008)

heard OST of enchanted is pretty gud too....'getting' it now


----------



## nik_for_you (Jan 23, 2008)

Have anyone seen sweeny todd??
songs are very good in it..


----------



## utsav (Jan 23, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Ekalvaya ka kya hua.



angutha kat gaya


----------



## nik_for_you (Jan 23, 2008)

utsav said:


> angutha kat gaya



aur saif paida ho gaya !!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 23, 2008)

Why not *Taare Zaamen par* ??


----------



## RCuber (Jan 23, 2008)

^^ it was relesed recently, after the entries for the oscar was closed 

BTW I wonder why The bourne ultimatum was not selected *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13a.gif


----------



## Who (Jan 23, 2008)

^ Let me ask a question, have you even seen this nominated movies, they are very good also i never seen an action movie an oscar award.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 23, 2008)

well, departed was sort of action


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 23, 2008)

^^well yea but did you notice the intense acting by leonardo in departed,he is awesome.


----------



## divyeshashiya (Jan 23, 2008)

Charan said:


> BTW I wonder why The bourne ultimatum was not selected *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13a.gif



The Bourne Ultimatum has been nominated in three categories-
Best Achievement in Editing
Best Achievement in Sound
Best Achievement in Sound Editing


----------



## RCuber (Jan 23, 2008)

divyeshashiya said:


> The Bourne Ultimatum has been nominated in three categories-
> Best Achievement in Editing
> Best Achievement in Sound
> Best Achievement in Sound Editing


Thanks


----------



## xbonez (Jan 23, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^well yea but did you notice the intense acting by leonardo in departed,he is awesome.



i agree, but i'd still feel blood diamond deserved the oscar much more than departed...not only was blood diamond better, i found dicaprio's acting better in it....also, it had a msg too which made it sort of meaningful


----------

